# Flare Contest!



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

THE BETTAFISH STAFF ARE NOT INVOLVED IN THIS CONTEST!! Submit a photo of your bettas best flare. I will pm the winners and they will get their fish ponyfied or if you pm me I will draw a normal betta not ponyfied. The results will be posted Friday the 7th. Third place will be posted a 4:00, second place 4:30' and first place 5:00. Submissions will end Thursday the 6. Please don't type words except the name of your fish so I can quote you! Thanks!😃


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kush


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Prince


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

My iPod has a terrible camera. Oh well.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Problem is he moves lol


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Ben! :3


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow just have to say all your bettas are so pretty!!!


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

Result posting times have been changed. Not sure what time most likely around lunch


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay. :-D


----------



## Ygpounds (Nov 6, 2014)

*Silas 💚💙💚💙*

Silas💙💚💙💚


----------



## WildKat (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

WildKat said:


> View attachment 453546


First place


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Problem is he moves lol


Second place


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> Kush


Third place


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

Georgebetta said:


> Second place


Sorry forth place


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

JessikaSky said:


> Ben! :3


Second place


----------



## Georgebetta (Oct 1, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> Prince


Fifth place


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm confused as to what happened here, did anyone get their betta drawn? :S sorry to bump an old thread, but I did post on your page @Georgebetta and also PM'd you after this contest finished but no replies :S 

-Thanks


----------



## Minty1612 (Jan 5, 2015)

This is Tael showing off


----------



## Leviandolivia (Jan 9, 2015)

*captain hook*

is it to late to enter??


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this thread has been dead for months @Leviandolivia and with no final outcome either, I'm still left wondering what is happening.. Lol


----------



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

*daylight*

The person thought this was a female so i got stuck with another male


----------

